# Zoloft Sexual Side Effects



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I just started taking Zoloft about 2 weeks ago for my anxiety (the main source of my IBS-D). So far, I really like it. With it and immodium, I feel like I can do anything! ...







Except have sex.....







I don't know what to do, because it works so well for my IBS, but I'm only 19 and.....I enjoy sex. I don't want to give it up...Have any of you been faced with this? What did/would you do? I'm embarrassed to talk to my doctor about it, but I do have to see him again in 2 weeks. I just need someone to talk to about this. ...


----------



## 16930 (May 31, 2005)

Hi BJ. My experience with Zoloft was similar to yours in that it is very effective in controling my depression and anxiety. However, I did not have the same sexual difficulties that you are mentioning. Talk to your doctor. It may be that he can adjust your dosage or change you to a different medication that may work better for YOUR system.Many people seem to do well on Wellbutrin. I did not. My ex-boyfriend liked Paxil for the staying power it gave him, but it made orgasm very difficult. Different people are affected in differing ways by medications. Sometimes it is a trial and error process to get the best results.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

Do NOT feel embarrassed about the side effects of anti-depressants. Doctors are very well aware that such drugs can affect your sexual energy and ability to respond (the libido, they call it medically). So by all means discuss it with the doctor. I am taking Paxil, and I do find (as a guy) that it is impacting me. I can still become aroused (which I could NOT do with Elavil) but it takes a lot more work to have an orgasm. Now some folks might consider this an asset, and I read that Paxil is used for guys who have a problem called premature ejaculation (where I assume they climax practically before their partner gets started!!). I find it a bit distracting to have to work harder at it (smile), but if the drug assists my IBS, I'll deal with it, since the best sex available does not compare to the pain and emotional distress I have faced with a flare-up of IBS. Sometimes life involves some trade-offs, but I don't think you have to settle for impotence. There are other alternatives.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I actually take both elavil and paxil. I wasnt aware of elavil causing sexual side effects, I thought only the ssri's have that as a side effect. In my case paxil doesnt give me sexual problems, but my gastro told me it might and that "there were things to do" if it did. Not sure what those things are but I havent really had a problem.However my brother expereinced problems achieving climax on one of the ssri's, not sure which, I think he switched to a different one, perhaps wellbutrin, I forget. Anyway do tell your dr, he may be able to adjust the dose or even switch you to a different med. Just like good old IBS, the side effects of ssri's are different for everyone.


----------

